

Tell HN: Use Google+ to take notes - blago

1) Go to your circles page and create a new circle. Call it "Tasks".<p>2) Click "Add a new person", enter your own email.<p>3) Add yourself to your "Tasks" circle.<p>Now you can send to-dos to yourself by posting to your "Tasks" circle.
======
pitchups
You do not need to add anyone to the circle. Keep the circle empty and it will
still work. This is based on a hack published originally on Google+ :
[https://plus.google.com/107797841320768724118/posts/ghXafbr4...](https://plus.google.com/107797841320768724118/posts/ghXafbr4iqp)

~~~
blago
Ha, just as I tough I had finally invented something :-)

------
AwesomeTogether
I did it, and posted in that circle, but when am I supposed to get this to-do?
Is the idea that I review my own posts to see the to-do list? if so, what
happens if I have a bunch of other public circle posts? the tasks-list post
will get pushed down....

~~~
AwesomeTogether
o ,i get it, i can click on the tasks stream and then see that list
only...good idea

